# Meldungen KP300 - Zeit und Datum einstellen



## meinseins (14 März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nach dieser Anleitung lasse ich mit die lokale Zeit im Grundbild anzeigen, soweit gut.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/39182145

Allerdings werden Bitmeldungen mit einem falschen Datum und Zeit versehen (01.01.2004...)
Wie kann ich das realisieren?

P.S. Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ein Benutzer vor Ort über die Tasten des KP300 die Uhrzeit einstellen kann? Leider konnte ich da nichts finden.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2013)

Die von Dir verlinkte Anleitung zeigt wie man die Uhr des Panels mit der Uhr der CPU SYNCHRONISIERT. Wenn Deine Meldungen immer noch einen falschen Zeitstempel haben, dann funktioniert diese Synchronisation bei Dir nicht oder die Uhr Deiner CPU geht falsch.

Wenn die Synchronisation mit der CPU-Uhr funktioniert, dann brauchst Du die Uhr des Panels eigentlich nicht stellen. Doch wenn es denn sein soll: in WinCC flexible gibt es ein Datum/Uhrzeit-E/A-Feld - in TIA sollte es ähnliches geben. Nach dem Stellen der Panel-Uhr sollte mit dieser Uhrzeit die Uhr der CPU gestellt werden.

Du kannst Dir auch ein paar Schaltflächen [+] und [-] auf dem Panel malen und mittels einem Programm in der CPU die Uhr der CPU verstellen. Das Panel synchronisiert sich dann auf die geänderte CPU-Uhrzeit.

Harald


----------



## meinseins (15 März 2013)

Hallo Harald,

die Zeit in der CPU ist richtig und wird auf das HMI übernommen, aber eben nur im Grundbild.
Sofern eine Bitmeldung erscheint steht die falsche Zeit da. dann habe ich zwei unterschiedliche Zeiten im Display stehen.

Ich hätte erwartet das die gleiche Zeit angezeigt wird.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2013)

meinseins schrieb:


> Ich hätte erwartet das die gleiche Zeit angezeigt wird.


Ich auch. 

Zeigt Deine Ausgabe im Grundbild die Systemzeit des Panels an oder die Zeit aus einer Variable der CPU?

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 März 2013)

Meine Antwort wäre mit der von Harald identisch gewesen ...
Du hast also wirklich, wenn du dir Datum und Uhrzeit von der CPU anzeigen mit dem PG läßt, darin das Gleiche stehen, wie die Uhrzeit des Panels ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## PN/DP (15 März 2013)

Mit dem falschen Zeitstempel sind das nur die allerersten Meldungen nach Spannung-Ein des Panels?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß die ersten Meldungen beim Runtime-Start schon ausgegeben werden, bevor die Uhrzeitsynchronisation das erste Mal ausgeführt wurde.
Mache mal ein Reboot des Panels oder zumindest der Runtime (Nicht Spannung ausschalten!)  - stimmt die Uhrzeit der Meldungen dann?

Harald


----------



## meinseins (19 März 2013)

Nabend,

die Uhrzeit wird aus einer Variable aus der CPU bezogen.
Ist ist genau andersherum, nach Spannungzuschalten wir die richtige Zeit im Feld "Datum Uhrzeit" im Grundbild angezeigt. Die danach folgenden Bitmeldungen zeigen die falsche Zeit an.

P.S. WIe mache ich einen Reboot des Panels? Bisher schaltete ich immer die Spannung ab.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2013)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, daß Deine Uhrzeit-Synchronisation gar nicht funktioniert. Vergleiche nochmal genauestens mit dem Projektierungsbeispiel. Auch in der CPU: Ist die Variale für den Bereichszeiger korrekt angelegt? Steht da die richtige Zeit drin?

Dein Datum/Uhrzeit-Feld im Grundbild zeigt offensichtlich die externe Uhrzeit Deiner CPU an. Was zeigt Dein Datum/Uhrzeit-Feld, wenn Du das Netzwerkkabel vom KP300 abziehst? Läuft die angezeigte Zeit weiter?

Du brauchst eine Anzeige der Uhrzeit "Systemzeit" des Panels. Wie man das in TIA macht weiß ich leider nicht. Das findet man aber bestimmt in der Hilfe zu TIA. Vielleicht ist in den Eigenschaften des Datum/Uhrzeit-Felds einfach nur ein Häkchen für "Systemzeit" zu aktivieren?

Übrigens: laut Betriebsanleitung kann man die Uhr des KP300 auch mit einem NTP-Uhrzeitserver synchronisieren. Hast Du einen NTP-Server in Deinem LAN zur Verfügung?

Reboot:
Normalerweise findet man den Reboot-Button in Control Panel > OP > Reiter: Device.
Ich kenne das KP300 nicht, anscheinend hat das KP300 gar kein "normales" Control Panel. Und keinen Reboot-Button.
Kann man sich eine solche Funktion mit TIA beim KP300 in die Runtime einbauen?

Harald


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 März 2013)

@Harald:
Du hast sicher recht - so, wie ich die letzte Antwort des TE interpretiere hat er eine SPS-Variable, die er an die Ddatums-Uhrzeit-Anzeige angebunden hat. Das synchronisiert natürlich nicht die beiden Uhren.

@TE:
Wie schon von Harald angedeutet mußt du einen Bereichszeiger (also einen Koppelbereich in der SPS) einrichten, der von der SPS die Uhrzeit abholt. Dieser muß dann in der SPS natürlich auch noch passend bedient werden.
Der Aufbau des Bereichszeigers war aber bei Flex ganz gut beschrieben ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2013)

Ja Larry, es ist bestimmt nur eine Kleinigkeit... Nur leider habe ich mit TIA noch kein Panel gemacht und erst heute abend Zugriff auf einen Computer mit TIA. In dem in #1 verlinkten Siemens-Beispiel zur Uhrzeitsynchronisation sehe ich nicht, wo man das Datum/Uhrzeit-Feld von der Anzeige einer CPU-Variable auf die Panel-Systemzeit umstellt. Doch mit unseren Hinweisen sollte der TE schon herausfinden, wo/was er kontrollieren muß.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (19 März 2013)

Ich habe mir mal das Siemens-Beispielprojekt für die Uhrzeitsynchronisation angesehen. Es ist für TIA Basic 10.5 mit einem KTP1000.
Ich nehme an, Du hast aus Diesem Projekt einige Sachen in Dein TIA-V11-Projekt mit dem KP300 kopiert oder sonstwie konvertiert. Dabei sind wohl wichtige Sachen auf der Strecke geblieben.

1.) Damit das KP300 seine Uhr nach der CPU-Uhr stellt (synchronisiert) muß ein *Bereichszeiger "Datum/Uhrzeit Steuerung"* eingerichtet sein:
Verbindungen > Bereichszeiger > Globale Bereichszeiger des Bediengeräts > "Datum/Uhrzeit PLC"
Verbindung: HMI_connection_1
PLC-Variable: db_time_sync.time_local_READ
Länge: 6
Erfassungsart: Zyklisch fortlaufend
Erfassungszyklus: 1 min

2.) Die Uhrzeit-Anzeigefelder im Grundbild: im Beispielprojekt sind das einfach nur EA-Felder für 3 verschiedene Uhrzeit-Variablen der CPU (für Uhrzeit-Anzeige formatiert). Um die Uhrzeit der Uhr des KP300 zu sehen muß ein *Datum/Uhrzeit-Feld* benutzt werden und in den Eigenschaften/Allgemein ein *Häkchen für "Systemzeit"* gesetzt werden.

Diese zwei Punkte kontrolliere mal. Details kannst Du im TIA-Hilfesystem nachlesen. Das ist zu diesem Thema ziemlich ausführlich.

Harald


----------



## meinseins (21 März 2013)

Hallo Harald,

danke für die Ausführungen, ich schaue mir das heute Abend mal an und gebe dann laut.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------



## meinseins (23 März 2013)

Hallo Harald,

Stand der Dinge ist der, ich habe Deine Punkte abgearbeitet mit dem Ergebnis das mir auf dem HMI die Zeit " 1/1/2004 12:00PM" angezeigt wird. Den Bereichszeiger habe ich nach Deiner Anleitung gesetzt, war vorher nicht drin.
Ein Datum/Uhrzeit-Feld war schon eingerichtet und wenn ich den Haken bei Systemzeit drin habe, wird wohl die interne Zeit des HMI angezeigt. Nehme ich den Haken raus  wird die Zeit aus der Variable der PLC angezeigt, was ich einfach kontrolliere wenn ich das Verbindungskabel abziehe bleibt die Zeit im HMI stehen.

Weiter bin ich jetzt noch nicht, wollte nur mal den aktuellen Stand bekanntgeben.

Mfg,
 Michael


----------

